# lumbar annular tear



## steph2355 (Jun 30, 2009)

I need help with this dx code: lumbar annular tear.

Thanks


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jun 30, 2009)

*Annular tear*

With that little info I would take it to be a lumbar sprain


----------



## Radcoder1313 (Jun 30, 2009)

Usually when you see an annular tear, they are referring to the disc.  I would code it as 722.10 if you can verify that this was associated with the disc.


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jun 30, 2009)

What about 722.93?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jun 30, 2009)

722.93 Annular tear


----------



## Bhavani (Jul 1, 2009)

*Lumbar disc tear*

Use the code 722.93 for disc tear, 

722.10 - Should only be used when there is disc herniation, disc extrusion or protrusion, tear is the stage prior to disc herniation, hence it should be coded as 722.93 (Other disc disorder code)


----------

